# Jung zu Alt - retusche



## chmee (21. Dezember 2005)

Auf eure Hilfe angewiesen ich bin 

Zum Geburtstag eines sehr guten Freundes möchte ich ein Gruppenfoto
unserer Clique im hohen Alter machen. Wir als Rentner, Blick in die Zukunft quasi.

Wem sind Tutorials, Vorher-Nachher-Vergleiche unter die Finger gekommen.

Jeder gute Tip ist gerne gehört/gelesen. Bitte keine "Macht Latex-Masken"-Tips.
Dafür reicht die Zeit nicht und für ein Foto ist der Aufwand zu hoch.

mfg chmee


----------



## schurre (21. Dezember 2005)

Wie man das selbst macht, hab ich keine Ahnung.
Es gab mal so eine Java-Skript-Seite, wo man das für einzelne Fotos machen konnte. Die Ergebnisse waren mal ok, mal nicht so.
Der Link, unter dem ich das damals gefunden habe, war der hier
http://212.100.224.91/
gerade eben, als ch es versucht habe, ging er nicht. Aber vielelicht hilft es dir trotzdem weiter


----------



## Duddle (21. Dezember 2005)

Die Boardsuche und Google spucken recht brauchbare Ergebnisse aus:

Aging People
How to Age Kylie Minogue (By Hipnoart)
Gesicht altern lassen
Leute altern lassen


 Mehr bei Google mit "Aging People Photoshop".
 Übrigens war mir grad noch die Idee gekommen, das du ja im Hintergrund auch was anstellen könntest... fliegende Autos, Hologramme usw. einbauen  Oder die Szenerie direkt in eine Weltraumstation verwandeln.


 Duddle


----------



## da_Dj (21. Dezember 2005)

The one and only -> worth1000.com tutorial


----------

